# Dual Monitor Problem - Second Monitor washed out, very bright



## adblink182 (May 24, 2004)

just getting my dual monitor setup running, and it seems fine, both monitors running off one ati video card (x1600pro), primary monitor running off of DVI and the second running VGA, PC is running Windows XP Media Center

the problem is the second monitor seems washed out, the colours seem over exposed, or too bright however you want to describe it. The first/primary monitor is perfect. I have the silver theme enabled on WinXP, and by default, the highlighting color is gray, I can hardly see the gray on the second monitor when the background is white because its so washed out

any idea how to get this monitor to look the way its suppose to? 

Thanks alot!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If you switch the monitors around, does the problem follow the monitor or does it stay with that connector?


----------



## adblink182 (May 24, 2004)

I'm not sure if this is the right test that i should of done

but I unplugged the DVI cable from the primary monitor, unplugged the VGA cable from the secondary monitor and just plugged the VGA cable into the first monitor and thats it

the result was a perfectly fine display


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

So both monitors work fine on one connector but both look washed out on the other connector?

If thats the case you may wish to install an updated ATI display driver: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/xp/radeonx-xp.html


----------



## adblink182 (May 24, 2004)

no actually, the one monitor when hooked up to the video card through the VGA cable by itself is still washed out 

this monitor was working perfectly before I tried to use the dual monitor setup

the computer detects the model of LCD monitor I'm using, does it save a profile or something about each monitor?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

So its the one monitor thats washed out then? Ok, you wouldn't have another computer you could connect it too? Or try resetting the monitor's settings. There should be some buttons to Auto-Configure it, reset it to factory defaults, or adjust the brightness and contrast.


----------



## adblink182 (May 24, 2004)

fixed it! oddly enough the auto config tool on the monitor didnt do anything, I had to hit the "memory recall" option and that fixed it, never had to use that in my life but who cares it works

thanks!


----------

